
Using the Old Bean (1985) - hudibras
https://www.si.com/vault/1985/12/02/621002/using-the-old-bean
======
sparcpile
LL Bean is in the news because they have stopped the lifetime return policy to
due to abuse. It shot up in recent years from people returning well-worn
items, 2nd hand purchases or "rentals." They now only accept returns going
back one year with a receipt and if it was due to a defect or the incorrect
size. [http://bangordailynews.com/2018/02/09/business/ll-bean-
dropp...](http://bangordailynews.com/2018/02/09/business/ll-bean-dropping-its-
unlimited-returns-policy/)

